# Chamber music: "strange" combinations



## Gilda20 (Jul 15, 2015)

This year I'm on two chamber music groups: one formed by two sopranos and guitar and the second consisting of soprano (me), oboe, clarinet and cello. I'm looking for repertoire but don't find anything, especially for the second group, can you recommend me something? Do you know any repertoire for these instruments? Thank you very much!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't think of anything specifically for soprano, oboe, clarinet and cello. These are close-ish, if you can get hold of a violinist or two and a violist, maybe a flautist for the Hindemith... (I know, not really very close at all. Sorry.) 


Elliott Carter:
Tempo e tempi, for soprano, oboe, clarinet, violin, and cello


Paul Hindemith:
Die junge Magd, Op. 23b, six poems by Georg Trakl, for voice, flute, clarinet and string quartet


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have noticed that many talented chamber ensembles arrange/transcribe works to flesh out albums. If someone in your group has a compositional interest, why not pick some pieces that are close to what you need and tweak them to fit your groups specifically.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a feeling Webern wrote something for this mix once, I might be wrong


----------

